# Solved: How To Triple Boot Windows XP, Vista and Ubuntu



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

:up: Hi,

Just what to title is, what do i need and how to Triple boot the 3 O/S?


----------



## low man (Jun 19, 2007)

Install the XP.
Install the Vista by installing in separate partition than you XP (you'll get the dual boot here)
Install the ubuntu on different partition or hard disk (you'll get triple boot here).


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

In Linux it gets easier if you boot *more* and *even more*.

Booting a XP or a Vista is no different than booting a Dos. Low man recommendation is to do the minimum as installing Linux last the configuration work can be done automatically by the Linux installer. To do the configuration yourself is laughingly simple.


----------



## low man (Jun 19, 2007)

saikee said:


> In Linux it gets easier if you boot *more* and *even more*.
> 
> Booting a XP or a Vista is no different than booting a Dos. Low man recommendation is to do the minimum as installing Linux last the configuration work can be done automatically by the Linux installer. To do the configuration yourself is laughingly simple.


Hehehe. *blushing*
I'm quite new to *nux, so i'm giving the foolproof solutions..


----------

